# il giallo dell'eredità di sordi e il vaticano



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2013)

View attachment 6861View attachment 6862Nel già intricatissimo giallo dell'eredità milionaria di Alberto Sordi (tre indagati con l'ipotesi di reato di concorso in circonvenzione d'incapace ai danni della sorella Aurelia) si aggiunge un altro capitolo, stavolta storico-artistico: che fine ha fatto la splendida «Tavola Sordi», una Madonna con Bambino tra due angeli e i santi Girolamo e Antonio Abate, attribuita a Francesco di Giorgio Martini, il grande pittore, scultore e architetto senese della seconda metà del 1400?

Se lo chiede l'ex sindaco di Roma ed ex ministro per i Beni e le attività culturali, Francesco Rutelli. Che racconta preoccupato una storia legata al carattere del grande attore, al suo rapporto con Roma e alla nebulosa che ora circonda il destino della sua ricchissima eredità. Racconta Rutelli: «Sordi ed io alla fine degli anni Novanta eravamo diventati grandi amici, festeggiavamo il nostro compleanno insieme, io sono nato il 14 giugno e lui era nato il 15.
Alberto Sordi

Comunque, un giorno mi invitò a casa sua e mi mostrò con orgoglio la splendida tavola dicendomi: «È il pezzo a cui tengo di più, sono legatissimo a questo gioiello. Sappi che, quando non ci sarò più, voglio che sia regalata a Roma, alla nostra città. Deciderai poi tu dove...».

La tavola ha una storia illustre: venne esposta nel 1894 alla Royal Academy di Londra già con l'attribuzione a Francesco di Giorgio Martini, quasi certamente l'autore (tra mille dibattiti) della «Città ideale» esposta a Berlino alla Gemäldegalerie: sue madonne analoghe a questa sono esposte al Metropolitan musem di New York, alla Pinacoteca nazionale di Siena. Secondo la ricostruzione dei prestigiosi antiquari Apolloni di via del Babuino a Roma, l'opera venne comprata da Sordi negli anni Cinquanta.
alberto sordi 3

L'attore non lasciò nulla di scritto ma la sua volontà era inequivocabilmente nota. Lo dimostrerà il fatto che, quando Alberto Sordi nel 2003 morirà, sarà proprio la sorella Aurelia a contattare (qualche anno dopo) Francesco Rutelli, diventato nel frattempo ministro per i Beni e le attività culturali. Racconta ancora l'ex ministro: «La signora Aurelia mi confermò con lucidità e precisione che la volontà del fratello era di regalare la Pala a Roma.

Fu così gentile da permettere di far visionare l'opera dagli esperti del ministero. Chiesi di esaminarla a due personaggi di indiscutibile valore, come l'allora direttore generale del ministero e oggi sottosegretario Roberto Cecchi e come Cristina Acidini, soprintendente per il Polo museale fiorentino». Acidini e Cecchi studiarono con attenzione l'opera: una relazione di otto pagine, del 17 marzo 2008, riporta le caratteristiche storico-artistiche e strutturali della tavola.
Alberto il grande Aurelia Sordi Carlo e Luca Verdone Photomovie Claudio Porcarelli embedded 

Alla fine si può leggere: «L'attribuzione a Francesco di Giorgio Martini può essere confermata precisando che, alla luce degli studi più recenti, egli fu probabilmente responsabile del disegno e della stesura pittorica delle due figure principali, Madonna e Gesù Bambino, mentre delegò la dipintura delle figure secondarie a un assistente, indicato convenzionalmente come "Fiduciario di Francesco"». Nel documento l'opera viene indicata come «Tavola Sordi», nome ormai «storicizzato» con mezzo secolo di possesso. Rutelli immaginò di collocarla al Museo nazionale di Arte antica di palazzo Barberini.
STEFANIA BINETTI CON AURELIA SORDI 

Da quel momento la Pala sfuma nel mistero. La legislatura finì nella primavera 2008, alle elezioni vinse il centrodestra, la macchina ministeriale si arenò e, con tutta probabilità, il fascicolo si perse semplicemente perché mancava l'interesse che Rutelli personalmente aveva nei confronti del vecchio amico.

Ma in questi giorni Rutelli ha inviato una e-mail a Roberto Cecchi suggerendogli l'opportunità che il ministero avvii «una procedura per l'apposizione del vincolo per cautelarsi dalla dispersione o da una anomala destinazione». Perché? Persone amiche dell'ex ministro e che hanno visto recentemente casa Sordi («non faccio nomi per riservatezza», spiega Rutelli) non hanno trovato traccia della Tavola.
JOSEPH RATZINGER PAPA BENEDETTO XVI

Cecchi si è mosso subito, girando il dossier a Daniela Porro, nuova soprintendente al Polo museale romano. Saranno i suoi funzionari a capire se davvero la Pala è sparita, se è ancora a casa Sordi, se volontà del grande attore può essere ancora rispettata o se invece è stata già tradita. E, in questo caso, chi ha la luminosissima Tavola Sordi?


2 - SORELLA SORDI: RISOLTO MISTERO QUADRO,FU DONATO A RATIZINGER 
 (ANSA) - Praticamente risolto il mistero del quadro del 1400 di proprietà di Alberto Sordi e del quale, da quanto riferito dall'ex ministro Francesco Rutelli ad alcuni quotidiani, non ci sarebbe più traccia. Il dipinto di un artista di scuola senese, secondo quanto accertato dalla Procura di Roma, era stato donato nel 2010 da Aurelia Sordi, sorella dell'attore, a Papa Benedetto XVI.
amato sordi rutelli

A fornire indicazioni sulla destinazione del dipinto sono state alcune persone che hanno fatto parte dell'entourage dell'anziana donna e che si sono occupati della donazione del quadro. Il pm Eugenio Albamonte, titolare del procedimento su un presunto raggiro del quale sarebbe stata vittima proprio Aurelia Sordi, ha avviato una serie di verifiche per stabilire se il quadro donato al Vaticano sia lo stesso del quale ha parlato Rutelli.

3 - SORELLA SORDI: RUTELLI, MI AUGURO QUADRO SIA PRESTO VISIBILE 
(ANSA) - "Se il giallo della 'Tavola Sordi' è risolto, non è però realizzata la volontà di Alberto di regalarla alla città di Roma, al popolo che amava tanto e che tanto lo amava". Lo dichiara in una nota Francesco Rutelli che ha sollevato il caso del dipinto 'sparito'. "Se è confortante - continua Rutelli - rispetto ai rischi di dispersione, che l'opera abbia avuto una destinazione tanto autorevole, non è chiaro perché si sia, in questi anni, mantenuto uno 'strano' segreto su questa decisione. Mi auguro che quest'opera venga resa accessibile a tutti secondo quella che era la volontà di Alberto", conclude Rutelli.


----------

